# Trẻ bị cảm nắng phải làm sao?



## vietmom (31/5/18)

Thời tiết nắng nóng trên 40 độ C là thời điểm trẻ rất dễ rơi vào trạng thái cảm nắng. Nguyên nhân do trẻ thường rất hiếu động, kết hợp với thời tiết khó chịu khiến cơ thể bé không chịu nổi, và lâm vào tình trạng say nắng

*Dấu hiệu trẻ bị cảm nắng*
- Da ửng đỏ, nóng hấp và thường bị sốt cao trên 40 độ C, nhưng lại không chảy mồ hôi

- Có những hiện tượng như co giật, động kinh và sốc

- Trông mặt mũi xám, nhợt nhạt, và có thể kèm theo tình trạng da bị lạnh toát.

- Đôi khi có biểu hiện trẻ bị hoa mắt, chóng mặt, có khi mệt lả, và dẫn tới trẻ bị ngất.



​
*Trẻ bị cảm nắng phải làm sao?*
Khi trẻ bị cảm nắng, bố mẹ cần làm cho cơ thể bé giảm nhiệt 1 cách nhanh nhất: cho trẻ vào chỗ mát, thoáng gió, cởi bỏ bớt quần áo, cho uống nước mát bố mẹ có thể cho trẻ uống trà loãng, nước có pha muối hoặc đường, chườm lạnh bằng khăn mát hoặc nước đá ở những vị trí nách, bẹn, cổ để việc hạ nhiệt sẽ nhanh hơn.

Hạ nhiệt cho trẻ là 1 điều vô cùng cần thiết, khi phát hiện ra trẻ bị say nắng bố mẹ cần tiến hành nhanh nhất có thể. Bởi say nắng là do cơ thể của trẻ có nhiệt đô cao và do tình trạng mất nước gây nên. 

Sử dụng nhiệt kế để đo nhiệt độ cơ thể của trẻ 1 cách thường xuyên, nếu nhiệt độ trên 38.5 độ mà trẻ còn quá nhỏ, bố mẹ cần hỏi để được bác sĩ tư vấn xem có nên uống thuốc không.

*Những điều tuyệt đối tránh khi bị cảm nắng*
- Không nên uống quá nhiều nước: Không uống nước quá nhiều một lúc mà nên chia làm nhiều lần, mỗi lần uống một ít. Vì nếu uống liền lúc quá nhiều nước không những ảnh hưởng đến chức năng tiêu hóa mà còn làm loãng dịch dạ dày, khiến cơ thể ra quá nhiều mồ hôi, từ đó gây mất nước và lượng muối trong cơ thể. Trường hợp nghiêm trọng còn gây chuột rút đường đột.

- Không nên cho ăn hoa quả lạnh: Những người thường xuyên bị say nắng khi ra ngoài trời thường bị suy nhược về tì và vị (dạ dày), nếu ăn quá nhiều hoa quả lạnh, những thực phẩm tính hàn dễ làm tổn thương đến dạ dày, gây trướng bụng, tiêu chảy, đau bụng.

- Không ăn thực phẩm nhiều dầu mỡ: Sau khi bị cảm nắng, tuyệt đối tránh xa các loại thực phẩm nhiều dầu mỡ, để phần nào giúp cơ thể thích ứng với chức năng tiêu hóa của dạ dày trong mùa hè oi bức. Nếu ăn quá nhiều thực phẩm chiên rán nhiều dầu mỡ, dạ dày bị tăng thêm gánh nặng khiến lượng lớn máu của cơ thể dồn đọng ở đường tiêu hóa, lúc đó sẽ thiếu máu để đưa lên não, làm cho cơ thể có cảm giác mệt mỏi hơn, chứng khó tiêu hóa lại thêm trầm trọng.

- Không nên ăn nhiều thực phẩm giàu dinh dưỡng: Sau khi bị say nắng, hơi nóng vẫn chưa hoàn toàn hạ hỏa. Việc ăn uống các loại thực phẩm quá giàu chất dinh dưỡng không những chẳng có tác dụng giải cơn say nắng, ngược lại còn kéo dài thêm khí nóng trong người, gây thêm mệt mỏi và hại cho đường tiêu hóa.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

